# Eclipse 55090. Old School Goodness



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

If anyone is still looking for one, there is a minty fresh one up on flea bay.

Eclipse 55090 CD DVD Receiver New Never Installed | eBay


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

So beautiful. My second favorite hu by eclipse (ecd510 being 1st). They really need the 39011 DSP to pair with.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not bad for a $1600 deck. Lol


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

Calling BS. Says its brand new and works perfect. How does he know it works if its never been used?


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lol that is true. Though the pictures did show it powered and open so maybe he did bench test it.


----------



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

That makes it used.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If it's brand new in box, why was there a need to test it ?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm with "bulllshit". Not positive about units shipped different places but both my 55090's came with plastic covers on the faces and a warning paper wrapped around the chassis. I also think that you should test 10 year old electronics new or not. But then maybe status changes to "tested but never installed"?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Agree then list it as tested and fully functioning and describe in full exactly how it was tested. But it should never have been listed as "new never been used ".....


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Come on, it's ebay! Isn't every piece of equipment super rare, custom built, bullet proof, and/or virgin!?


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

SSexpo03 said:


> Come on, it's ebay! Isn't every piece of equipment super rare, custom built, bullet proof, and/or virgin!?


And " does more than advertised"



How many amp listings say that? Even when the amp is a fully regulated power supply? :laugh:


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

whitedragon551 said:


> That makes it used.


Then that makes every piece of equipment we purchase used, since I imagine the manufacturer also tests it before shipping it...


----------

